# how should i go about breeding



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

is there any surtain types of plants or fake plants or surtain rocks or somtin bring in the facts peoples

PEACE OUT


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Read the Info's here

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

that link was very informative, i myself am clueless to breeding but thats helped me understand a little more on the matter.


----------



## NipplesTheClown (Nov 16, 2003)

I wasn't planning on breeding my reds but it just happened. I would say just be patient and hopefully they will do it. good luck.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

From what I've seen its the luck of the draw. I've had my same 5 rbp for almost a year and nothing yet. However, I don't know how long it takes for them to reach maturity. I hope they breed though!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

The link to the breeding pygocentrus nattereri is very informative. Usually, they become sexually mature around 6" plus. The more you have, the higher the chances you may have a breeding pair. Also, the bigger the tank the better. Hope two of them will do the "hoky poky" for you one of these days!


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

ok ill check out that link if u have any more info id like it if u told me


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

o ya thanks guys


----------

